# Item in BioNews on Research into Single Women using Donor Insemination



## RubyRed (Nov 21, 2008)

In the latest edition of BioNews there is a report of a meeting at which researchers from the University of Kent Centre for Parenting Culture Studies presented their findings following a study of single women who had used donor insemination to start a family and its impact on child welfare.
Quoting from a report of the meeting in BioNews: They "explained their findings to an avid audience, one of which was that single women seeking reproductive assistance raise red flags for clinicians, clinic counsellors, and nursing staff. They relayed that several of the staff interviewed expressed some concern about the fiscal capabilities, social support networks and motivations of women who decide to have a child on their own ((1) and BioNews 673)..."
However, they found that ".....existing studies suggest that single women accessing reproductive assistance do so following a careful decision-making and planning process, and that children's development does not appear to be adversely affected by being raised in this form of family."
The full article is at www.bionews.org.uk/page_201505.asp

/links


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Interesting, my response was     followed by     .
 Upsyx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

oo i think i took part in this x


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Love your response Upsy!


----------

